# Toothless update!!



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey everybody!! I figured it was time for an update on Toothless. He has gotten so big! X3 

Here is a reminder:

The day i got him-









And this is today-









These minnows have become his favorite food, and i believe they are what has him growing so quickly X3 He is just like his namesake, i swear!


















And here is his 30 gallon tank, he is in the bottom left corner.... .-.;; please forgive the messy desk... Noone said i was organized... lol!











So, let me know what you think!!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

he's gorgeous!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks so much! :3


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Naw. I want one!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Yay! His legs grew back! Seeing him is really making me want one, but I've told myself I have to wait to get another tank. I have a soft spot for salamanders. At least I can live vicariously through you and Toothless.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> Yay! His legs grew back! Seeing him is really making me want one, but I've told myself I have to wait to get another tank. I have a soft spot for salamanders. At least I can live vicariously through you and Toothless.


Lol! Yep, i am really pleased with how much he had improved in general since i got him. 

Also, you know i am going to be naughty and say that they only need ten gallons, no heater, hardly any filtration, and they are totally worth getting anyway!!! X3

Thanks for the comment :3


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

Did you get the name toothless from how to train your dragon?? He looks a lot like him.. lol


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Also, you know i am going to be naughty and say that they only need ten gallons, no heater, hardly any filtration, and they are totally worth getting anyway!!! X3


-Anxiously eyes the 14 gal on her cabinet.... sighs and looks away-

Toothless is epic! Thank you for the photos. I hope he continues to do well for you .


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Also, you know i am going to be naughty and say that they only need ten gallons, no heater, hardly any filtration, and they are totally worth getting anyway!!! X3


Oh you!!! *shakes fish in dramatic manner* I have a few empty 10 gallons sitting in the basement I'm actively trying to forget about. But really my largest hurdle is trying to find a supplier. Do these guys ship well?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What is it? He's cool looking and I love the tank! Your desk looks like mine frequently does!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

p sure he's an axelotl 
but idk if i spelled it right x3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

He is an axolotl! !

Yes i got the name from HTTYD. X3 

You should all get one, they are like water puppies, and so cute! 

They ship well in warm weather, just like fish, but if you can find someone local, it will be heaps cheaper!! Lol

Thank you all so much for the comments. X3


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Well whatever he is he's a cutie pie for sure! Is there another name for axolot? I never heard of them before!

edit- nvm, I jut wikipedia'd them ^.^ Interesting things!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol! Yeah, i love these things!! I want to get more.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Do they live together? How many could you put in a tank? And how big are they? Do they go high in the tank? Or do they just walk around on the bottom, I see they have tadpole-like tails .


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

He's a cutie. I've always found them so fascinating! Did he really regrow his leg? How did he loose it?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Laki said:


> Do they live together? How many could you put in a tank? And how big are they? Do they go high in the tank? Or do they just walk around on the bottom, I see they have tadpole-like tails .


Toothless swims around sometimes, but mostly he sort of scoots and bounces along the bottom. 
They can live together when they are full grown, but until they are about six inches long they are cannibalistic, and should be housed alone. 
Most only get around 8 inches long, and most places say you can house two in about 10-15 gallons, so i could put four or five in my tank easily. lol! 
Toothless is about 6 inches, give or take, i need to do a proper measurement on him actually. XD 




MollyJean said:


> He's a cutie. I've always found them so fascinating! Did he really regrow his leg? How did he loose it?


Yep! They can regrow any limb. I am pretty sure that he had his leg bitten off by another axolotl in the tank at the lfs, they are cannibalistic until they reach six inches.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

cool!! Now I want them! Can you handle them?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Laki said:


> cool!! Now I want them! Can you handle them?


I wouldnt. They are a look and dont touch pet, but they are really fun to hand feed. I hand feed Toothless all the time, and he actually comes to my hand now.  

Just a warning, they do like live food, and they are fairly expensive... Toothless is the cheapest one i have found locally at $30, and he was only three inches long then. Adults are usually $40-$50, easy, and that is for the wild type (like mine) color morphs are always more expensive than that... Baby leusistic axies at the same store i got him at are $50. So shop around, and find babies that have been housed alone, because if they grow up in groups, they tend to stay cannibalistic their whole lives and can never be housed with another axolotl.


----------

